# Anybody else hate marijuana culture?



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree that people should be free to try what they want and some people can have benefits from smoking marijuana but the majority of pro-marijuana activists are such annoying blindsided twats. God forbid you mention that weed can have negative effects on the mind, then it's your fault for smoking the wrong strain or you just got shit weed... man.

People act like marijuana is absolutely harmless and just can do no wrong, that it's medicine unlike that icky alcohol. I think if normal people could experience the darker side of smoking up for just a day they probably would change their views very quickly.

/rant


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

My wife was exactly like this...Totally addicted to weed and was convinced it never harmed anyone....Weed has never killed a single person is what she would say....Defended it down to the ground....Well isnt that what all addicts do with their addictions...

Needless to say we are now seperated....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It is interesting how the ONE negative effect of smoking weed is this.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

I could not agree more. I actually have nothing against weed, but people need to know the risks. We hear about "medical marijuana" and the legalization of weed. People need to know the risks when it comes to all drugs, not just marijuana, even if a "side effect" only happens to .x% of the population.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Depression

Schizophrenia

Psychosis

Financial insecurity

Addiction

Job Loss

Insomnia

Family Dysfunction

Laziness (Burnouts)

Weight gain

Heart Disease

Lung Cancer

High Blood Pressure

Anti social behaviour

Internment (Jail)

Gum disease

Bad breath (Halitosis)

Crime (Dealing and stealing for weed)

Oh and DP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

Eddy said it all. People who know nothing about the harmful effects of weed will call us ignorant and say we are the ones who know nothing about its benefits. Weed does have positive benefits for some, but anyone who comes on this site scared out of there mind in a dp panic isn't one of them.

Then the age old question on this site comes up, can I smoke weed if I'm recovered? Ummmm sure, if you want to be right back where you started. That one baffles me and always will. Why play with fire?


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Then the age old question on this site comes up, can I smoke weed if I'm recovered? Ummmm sure, if you want to be right back where you started. That one baffles me and always will. Why play with fire?


I think this is rationalisation at work caused by a substance abuse problem. "It'll be different this time", "Once won't do any harm" etc. Add to this how endemic weed culture seems to be and you've got a recipe for disaster -- if you want to stay away from weed you're more than likely going to have to cut ties with people that you've formerly spent a lot of time with.

Save your breath if you're going to tell me weed isn't addictive -- certainly not in the physical sense like nicotine or opiates, but in a psychological sense it most definately is. I will testify to this as a former smoker of half an ounce a week.

There's the usual weed warrior arguments as well, about harm vs. alcohol, usefulness of hemp products, medical uses, war on drugs and policing arguments, the retarded disinformation that the government spreads about drug use -- it's no wonder that the water is so muddy on this issue.

I've said this before, but it bears repeating --

You really like peanuts, but you're allergic to them and they make you ill when you eat them. It's not a moral issue -- there's nothing inherently wrong with peanuts or people eating them, it's just eating them makes you ill.

So don't eat bloody peanuts!


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

Truth is most of those who smoke or smoked MJ (in human doses) don't get ill effects from it. At worst they simply don't like the experience. Those who systematically get DP after weed are minority and it's unlikely to get a permament DP/DR after smoking once and not overdoing. DP is common for people who overdosed or repeatedly ignored the warning signs.

I used to smoke a lot and was able to deal with occasional "bad trips" effectively. But there was a time mark after which MJ has started giving me unpleasant effects (including DP). This breakdown was unrelated to the weed use itself though, at least not directly. After giving it up, i have to say i miss it a little but at the same time i'm happy not to be able to waste my life on it anymore. MJ is a debilitating drug long-term and it's usually hard to control the habit.

As for the pot culture, especially the US-based one - i find it downright moronic. Although not all MJ users qualify in my eyes as members of this, in fact, "culture".

Justification of MJ use is a well-known phenomena. After years i also notice how the drug was making me self-content and devoid of self-criticism.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2015)

vanuti vetru said:


> Truth is most of those who smoke or smoked MJ (in human doses) don't get ill effects from it. At worst they simply don't like the experience. Those who systematically get DP after weed are minority and it's unlikely to get a permament DP/DR after smoking once and not overdoing. DP is common for people who overdosed or repeatedly ignored the warning signs.


Have a hard time agreeing with this after one use of marijuana sent me into the DP stricken state for the past 10 years.

I do know the weed didn't cause it, but it's certainly a trigger, one that probably would have gone off later in life by something else, but, to say it doesn't happen after one time, you'd have to convince a lot of people on here of that.


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Have a hard time agreeing with this after one use of marijuana sent me into the DP stricken state for the past 10 years.
> 
> I do know the weed didn't cause it, but it's certainly a trigger, one that probably would have gone off later in life by something else, but, to say it doesn't happen after one time, you'd have to convince a lot of people on here of that.


I'm sorry to hear about your experience.

Well, i said it was unlikely, not impossible. If one gets permanently DP-ed after smoking once, then it definitely points to a weakened psyche in that person. Pot advocates often speak about "underlying issues" but it may be simply related to accumulated mental stress, fatigue or general health condition.

Problem is how MJ is often misunderstood by first-timers. The drug is being widely and mischievously promoted as an easy and funny relaxant so people often take their first hits with a hope for relief of their mental stress. Then they learn it can do exactly the opposite. Sometimes the hard way.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> If one gets permanently DP-ed after smoking once, then it definitely points to a weakened psyche in that person.


There is no evidence for this and in my opinion it's just an argument to dismiss that cannabis by itself is dangerous and should remain banned (except for medical reasons).


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

vanuti vetru said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your experience.
> 
> Well, i said it was unlikely, not impossible. If one gets permanently DP-ed after smoking once, then it definitely points to a weakened psyche in that person. Pot advocates often speak about "underlying issues" but it may be simply related to accumulated mental stress, fatigue or general health condition.
> 
> Problem is how MJ is often misunderstood by first-timers. The drug is being widely and mischievously promoted as an easy and funny relaxant so people often take their first hits with a hope for relief of their mental stress. Then they learn it can do exactly the opposite. Sometimes the hard way.


That's the thing, it's not just my experience, I've gotten over what happened 10 years ago, but we have people coming on daily scared out of there minds because they just tried pot for the first time and now their world looks unreal. Its about 90 percent of our 30,000 members. So again, unlikely, not the word I'd use.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Its about 90 percent of our 30,000 members.


Considering that the DP-research unit found that only 15% have drug-induced DP-disorder I say that this estimation is too high, although I think that on this forum the number of drug-induced DP is higher.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

TDX said:


> Considering that the DP-research unit found that only 15% have drug-induced DP-disorder I say that this estimation is too high, although I think that on this forum the number of drug-induced DP is higher.


Research is all well and good and yes this may be a high estimate, however after 10 years of talking to members, The majority on the forum have marijuana induced DP, so that pretty much trumps research.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

If people didn't smoke pot, they'd find something else to use to escape, whether it's alcohol, legal drugs, natural drugs, illegal drugs, synthetic drugs - whatever. Why do people need to escape from their lives? What's wrong with their lives that drives them to this? That's the issue that needs to be explored as far as I can see. It's not surprising when the pain is taken away through growth and strength, so too does their desire to escape.

I find it incredible that some here are dosing up on legal drugs and feel they have the right to judge others who choose a different path to escape their painful lives. What gives them the right to judge others? The fact that the drugs they take are legal? That makes no difference if you ask me. The end result is exactly the same.

Pot doesn't induce DPD. The anxiety which the pot inevitably brings is a trigger for it. The DPD would surface sooner or later... It surfaces when you're ready to start dealing with it. That's why it doesn't surface as a disorder when we're children.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Zed said:


> If people didn't smoke pot, they'd find something else to use to escape, whether it's alcohol, legal drugs, natural drugs, illegal drugs, synthetic drugs - whatever. Why do people need to escape from their lives? What's wrong with their lives that drives them to this? That's the issue that needs to be explored as far as I can see. It's not surprising when the pain is taken away through growth and strength, so too does their desire to escape.
> 
> I find it incredible that some here are dosing up on legal drugs and feel they have the right to judge others who choose a different path to escape their painful lives. What gives them the right to judge others? The fact that the drugs they take are legal? That makes no difference if you ask me. The end result is exactly the same.
> 
> Pot doesn't induce DPD. The anxiety which the pot inevitably brings is a trigger for it. The DPD would surface sooner or later... It surfaces when you're ready to start dealing with it. That's why it doesn't surface as a disorder when we're children.


No one is saying you shouldn't smoke pot if it's your choice as one of the methods of escaping 'life'. My issue is that people underestimate the effect pot may have on psychologically fragile or sensitive individuals.

Look, we mostly agree that anxiety is the cause of DP/DR, however I'm sick of people saying it would have happened anyway. I could never have the kind of anxiety I experienced while 'high' from any other substance (perhaps other psychedelics), it's also notable the effect marijuana has on the way the brain processes information which could lead to the way this anxiety affected me. Trauma is a real thing, and most people can go through life unaffected if they never have to trigger it.

THC has been shown to induce psychotic symptoms in healthy individuals, although it wears off for the lucky ones straight away. I've also heard many anecdotes from perfectly normal people who said they tried pot once, felt they were going insane and never touched the stuff again.

Obviously I'm biased, but my concerns are very real. People need to stop promoting marijuana as an entirely harmless substance. Alcohol gets a bad rep but for someone like me who never got addicted all it did was improve my social life and let me have release now and then. I'm not going to say it's harmless, 'you must have tried bad shit' or 'you would have been sick sooner or later' to those suffering.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Alex617 said:


> My issue is that people underestimate the effect pot may have on psychologically fragile or sensitive individuals.


Yeah I totally agree with what you're saying. I think it's also important to not underestimate the impact a lot of other drugs can have on a vulnerable minds as well, whether they're legal or illegal.

When you think about it, there's a lot of things (aside from drugs) in this world that can potentially have a negative impact on fragile minds also - take certain video games for instance - war games in particular. It'd be good to discuss those factors one day as well.



Alex617 said:


> Look, we mostly agree that anxiety is the cause of DP/DR, however I'm sick of people saying it would have happened anyway.


I don't agree that the vast majority of cases of DPD are caused by anxiety. The specialist therapists I've talked to almost weekly over the past 5 years would not agree with this theory either. Anxiety being the cause of any of the dissociative disorders is a common misconception often passed on by ignorant doctors or therapists to their patients. High anxiety levels almost always are present with DPD so naive docs assume it's the cause. Anxiety can be a trigger, just as stress or fear can be, but it's not the cause. Some people on this site have reported having little or no anxiety, yet their level of Dpd is quite high - explain that. You can read hundreds of cases on this site where doctors have treated the anxiety symptoms which had little or no effect on dissociation levels. Dissociation is a different kettle of fish entirely.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes, I wouldn't say hate people can do whatever they I like I agree with you.

I had DP and DR all my life...and people that smoke weed just experience kind of had it coming...they know drugs are bad for them

I'm not saying they deserve it...but they've probably learned their lesson..

I read on one of those Marijunana sites while searching up DP and DR I came across a lot of them

It's kind of hard to find people who just have DP and DR without it being drug related


----------

